# [SOLVED] need acer aspire 3500 recovery disks



## packratt53 (Aug 1, 2008)

we just recently purchased purchased this unit second hand and did not receive the recovery disks or the windows disk. I nee to upgrade the hard drive and cannot without them. Anyone have a set for sale cheap or loan short term? thanks Kevin


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: need acer aspire 3500 recovery disks*

Think you'll need to search eBay and Google........
http://www.gennersales.com/recovery/acerlaptops.htm

You'll also need to read the Acer advice on replacing a hard drive as OEM Operating System Software has specific conditions.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: need acer aspire 3500 recovery disks*

are you able to access acers erecovery - I believe its alt f10 at startup. If so you might be able to create recovery disks that way.


----------



## packratt53 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: need acer aspire 3500 recovery disks*

thanks Sobeit --- I'll try the f10 route and look at the website suggested


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: need acer aspire 3500 recovery disks*

Remember it's Alt + F10

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_3500.html

http://support.acer-euro.com/empowering_technology/nbutility.html

ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_3500/


----------



## packratt53 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: need acer aspire 3500 recovery disks*

ah yes the infamous ALT key --- lol thanks


----------



## packratt53 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: need acer aspire 3500 recovery disks*

well the F10 trick did it --- was able to create the backup/retore disks
thanks all


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: need acer aspire 3500 recovery disks*

glad it worked :wave: and thanks for letting us know.


----------

